# Options for lowering SQ5?



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

Searched here and online and found very little. Looking for coilovers for a factory non-air SQ5. Have seen the aftermarket air-ride stuff but want to see what's available for static. Will the S5 stuff fit?


----------



## wwhan (Apr 12, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> Searched here and online and found very little. Looking for coilovers for a factory non-air SQ5. Have seen the aftermarket air-ride stuff but want to see what's available for static. Will the S5 stuff fit?


Look at *Height Adjustable Suspension Springs from ABT*: https://abt-america.com/prices-and-info/*

Pricelist:* https://abt-america.com/fileadmin/pricelists/US/Prices_ABT_Audi_Q5_SQ5.pdf

Height Adjustable Suspension Springs For SQ5 and Q5 without electronic damper control
Axle load limit : front 2976 lbs , rear : 3020 lbs
Lowering: FA and RA: 0.6 in 1.5 in
ABT# *80A05006120* .......$ 950.00

Height Adjustable Suspension Springs For SQ5 and Q5 with electronic damper control
Axle load limit : front 2976 lbs , rear : 3020 lbs
Lowering: FA: 1.3 in 2.3 in, RA: 1.4 in 2.3 in
ABT# *80A05006110* .....$ 950.00

https://abt-america.com/dealer-locator/


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

The thread is a few months old but there are now a few more options for non-air, adjustable damper suspensions for the B9/9.5 SQ5. 

ABT, KW and H&R all sell height-adjustable spring kits in the $800-900 price range.

H&R also sells two sets of static lowering springs for under $300. Sport and Super Sport. Apparently the Sport have a better ride. 

034Motorsport has a set of their Dynamic+ lowering springs in development that should be out later in the year.


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

I am installing my super sports today, Ill keep ya posted.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Here is my 2021 on the ABT HAS kit with 15mm spacers front and 20mm spacers on rear. Wheels are the stock 20” black optic wheels.


----------

